# Open Architecture Ware mit SVN



## Gast2 (7. Feb 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat wenig mit einem RCP zu tun, aber da wir auch schon Codegenerierung mit EMF besprochen habe, dachte ich passt wohl am besten in das Forum.

Ich habe eine .oaw Datei und lasse daraus Code generieren. Doch jedes mal wenn der Code in den Pfad generiert wurde und der Pfad schon vorhanden war, wird der komplette Ordner gelöscht und neu angelegt. Mit dem Löschen werden auch alle svn Informationen entfernt und dadurch bekommt der generierte Ordner immer wieder SVN errors. Wie kann ich das umgehen? Oder wie kann ich dem oaw sagen dass er mir die .svn dateien nicht löschen soll?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## maki (7. Feb 2011)

Gegenfrage: Warum überhaupt generierten Code ins SVN einchecken? Ist doch redundant...


----------



## Gast2 (7. Feb 2011)

Weil die generierung lange dauert und nicht jeder im projekt machen kann/soll, so dass der generierte Code eingecheckt wird.


----------



## HoaX (7. Feb 2011)

Git/... statt Svn benutzen  scnr


----------



## Wildcard (7. Feb 2011)

Verwendet OAW nicht auch MWE? Habe mich noch nicht so sehr mit der MWE Syntax beschäftigt, aber es sollte doch möglich sein im Workflow festzulegen das Dateien/Verzeichnisse mit dem Pattern .svn nicht gelöscht werden.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Feb 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Verwendet OAW nicht auch MWE? Habe mich noch nicht so sehr mit der MWE Syntax beschäftigt, aber es sollte doch möglich sein im Workflow festzulegen das Dateien/Verzeichnisse mit dem Pattern .svn nicht gelöscht werden.



Ich hab nich all soviel damit gemacht deshalb dachte ich dass einer weiß welche Schraube man drehen muss ...
MWE = Modeling Workflow Engine? Soviel ich weiß schon, nur bekomm ich jedes mal wenn ich auf die Doku oder FAQ zugreifen will einen Permission error.

EDIT: Vielleicht noch eine gute Info ich hab den dirCleaner aus dem XPand Tutorial
oAW Tutorial

[XML]
First, we clean up the directory where we want to put the generated code.

 <component id="dirCleaner"
    class="org.openarchitectureware.workflow.common.DirectoryCleaner" >
    <directory value="${srcGenPath}"/>
  </component>
[/XML]

Nee Idee wäre vielleicht einen eigenen Cleaner zuschreiben das versuch ich mal ...


----------



## Gast2 (8. Feb 2011)

Mit einem eigenen Cleaner klappt es ...
Wenn jemand einen schönere Variante kennt ohne eigene Klasse, darf sie gerne mitteilen =)...

Wenn jemand noch einen Link zu einer gescheiten Doku für die Templates (.xpt,.chk,.ext) usw. hat, um zu wissen was man dort alles machen kann wäre ich auch dankbar.

EDIT: Die Doku sieht ganz interessant aus ...
Check / Xtend / Xpand Reference


----------

